# Asus V9999 GT Bios Rev.1.01



## Narrator (5. März 2005)

Hallöchen alle zusammen!
Hab nen Problem mit meiner Asus Karte wahre nett wen mir jemand ein BIOS für Rev. 1.01 schicken könnte oder zumindest sagen könnte wo man soetwas her kriegt!

MFG


----------

